# [solved] www-servers/apache-2.4.17 masked

## schorsch_76

Hi,

i run since some time apache 2.4.17. Now portage wants to downgrade it, because it got masked. 

What was the issue that it got masked?   :Question: 

----------

## hdcg

Hi,

you can check the package.mask file for details in such cases:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Masked apache-2.4.17 due to broken REDIRECT_URL
> 
> # behavior. See Gentoo bug #565348 for more details.
> ...

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=565348

Best Regards,

Holger

----------

## schorsch_76

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

